# Need some angels



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Does anyone breed/sell angel fish in or around the dayton, ohio area?I'm looking for 3.One more for my 20 gal. and 2 for my little sisters 20 gal.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 3-4 koi angels I'll be getting rid of next week. I live by the Dayton, Mall. PM me if you're interested. They are approx 7 months old.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Is your sister's tank a 20g high? If not a regular 20g is to small for angels, I believe a 29g is better.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Think she can keep a couple in a 20. And theres always aquabid!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Not true, they get to big and tall for a regular 20g a 20g tall would be like absolute minimum, but then they'd be the only fish you could put in it.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

It's a 20 gallon high and for christmas I'm probably getting a 55.I am aware of the 10 gallon and tall tank angel rule I've had angelfish since I was like 5.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok, just checking.


----------

